# Cereals



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Can I give Merlin now 6 months breakfast cereal in the morning. 
He's always had Puppy Royal Canin first thing in the morning but in the last couple of weeks he's not been too bothered with it. 
Just wondered if I could give him cereal such as corn flakes or sugar puffs with a little milk.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiya, without wishing to offend you why would you want to give Merlin cereal? If you look at the best rated quality dog foods out there they all have the least amount of cereal content in them. It's just a filler/bulker and not of that much nutritional value to a dog. Dogs digestive systems are slightly different to humans and I would imagine most of it would just come out the other end if you know what I mean.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hiya, without wishing to offend you why would you want to give Merlin cereal? If you look at the best rated quality dog foods out there they all have the least amount of cereal content in them. It's just a filler/bulker and not of that much nutritional value to a dog. Dogs digestive systems are slightly different to humans and I would imagine most of it would just come out the other end if you know what I mean.


I just thought it was a little something to give him in the morning as he's not bothered about his food anymore


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Try changing to a different food. Mine did exactly the same and it took a while to find the right food for them. Mine preferred wet food and raw chicken wings.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Try changing to a different food. Mine did exactly the same and it took a while to find the right food for them. Mine preferred wet food and raw chicken wings.


I don't want to change his food because he eats it at tea time when I mix a bit of chicken it with it and his poo's are always solid. 
He's not interested at eating at lunchtime now so I thought something at breakfast time would keep him going as he's still only a puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sugar puffs are also full of sugar. If you're happy with your food then I'd just serve it at breakfast, if he refuses it then offer at lunch time if he still refuses then I'd give him more at tea time.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How about as Karen suggests giving him his food at breakfast time and a chicken wing for tea?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

tessybear said:


> How about as Karen suggests giving him his food at breakfast time and a chicken wing for tea?


We can keep trying to convert Tess :laugh::laugh::laugh: I will film offering mine both, kibble ad raw, I keep threatening to ..... Mine love their chicken wings, Wilf does a spin when he knows he's getting his tea x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We fed Sami a tiny bit of Cheerios with skim milk one day and he went orbit for the next 2 hours! Even tho it is low sugar content, it was obviously to much sugar still for him! We have not done that since.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I would just knock him down to two meal times, breakfast and evening. It may take a few days of only eating his evening meal but he will soon get the idea and should start to eat in the morning too. 
Neither cereal or milk are good for your dog.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What about a boiled egg? Better than cereal.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Or a raw one complete with shell


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . Karen . . can they eat raw eggs? AND the shell?? Holy Cow . . I didn't know that . . mine love a bite of scrambled egg. Carley grabbed a raw egg I dropped the other day and I chased her all over the kitchen to get the shell back!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper loves boiled egg, but trying to restrict him to his kibble as his poos are alright at the mo! I am a meanie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine had chicken mince for breakfast on Friday with a raw egg and shell.... They do like scrambled though x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't know whether Jenna would eat an egg with its shell on, she's very soft mouthed, and will carry a grape around all day without breaking it- just as we'll as we know they aren't good for dogs!

My old cocker spaniel once emptied the egg carton left by the milkman outside my parents' back door. When mum brought the carton in she couldn't understand what had happened to the eggs, we found them placed lovingly around the lawn, and not one broken.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Von said:


> Don't know whether Jenna would eat an egg with its shell on, she's very soft mouthed, and will carry a grape around all day without breaking it- just as we'll as we know they aren't good for dogs!
> 
> My old cocker spaniel once emptied the egg carton left by the milkman outside my parents' back door. When mum brought the carton in she couldn't understand what had happened to the eggs, we found them placed lovingly around the lawn, and not one broken.


Awww the egg story really made me chuckle! Life would be so dull without dogs in our lives! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh cute egg story!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We always used to give the dogs in Kenya a whole raw egg in a shell as a Sunday treat! Our big GSD, Gunner, used to walk around holding his in his mouth and drooling until all the others had finished their's and then he'd gently drop it and eat it while grinning at the others who all thought he had had an extra one!!
I don't think that they ever bit into the egg to break it- but would always gently drop it onto the floor...
Out collie is too stupid to crack her own and we have to break hers for her - I haven't tried Kiki with one yet, will do tomorrow!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have three chickens in our back garden and our mini Schnauzer Emma (deceased) used to go into the coop and very proudly retrieve an egg. Our other two Schnauzers never tried it, but I suspect Max might.....he is very knowing.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

right you are, my ginger did the same thing when she was feed 3 X a day.so i knocked her down to just 2 X and she is doing fine now some times she is a little hard getting started on her food so i will pick some up in my hand and she will eat it and then she will finish it,i give her about 6 or 8 cheerios when i have my breakfast, but that is all ,don't give to much sugar it is no good for them ,,,,,,Lumpy


----------

